
This is Android TV - amitkumar01
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/5/5584604/this-is-android-tv
======
andybak
I agree with the emphasis on an interface specifically for TVs but I really
hope that non-optimized apps are still installable.

Sometimes even a non-optimized UI is better than no UI and pool of apps that
might be useful to me is much larger than the pool of apps that will be
converted to run on the a form factor.

I'm also hoping that they don't cripple the web browser. Once again - most
websites will suck on the TV but let me make that choice.

